# New Vision Orchids at Central Ohio Orchid Society 9/18



## Justin (Sep 13, 2014)

Russ Vernon of New Vision Orchids will speak at The Central Ohio Orchid Society on Sept 18 at Franklin Park Conservatory in Columbus OH at 8 PM. The topic is Odontoglossums. Russ will take pre-orders for plant sales through Wednesday 9/17, at www.newvisionorchids.com.


----------

